# Sharpening router bits



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

When I first started routing I bought one of those box sets of router bits from Canadian Tire. Obviously the edges will not last a lifetime. I'm wondering if it is easy to sharpen the edge on, let's say, the roman ogee bit. 
Or, is it much expensive to go out and get it sharpened instead?
I was looking at a Freud model of a roman ogee bit about the same size as mine, but with a bit of a nicer design to it and it's $35 canadian...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi tpyke

_ I can't think of quicker way to make a so so bit in to a tent stake than trying to put the edge back on it... the strait bit you can touch up just a little bit but when it comes to a ogee ,just replace it with a new one, to me it's a like a tube of tooth paste once it's gone it's gone ,,,they are made to be used up, it's a consumable item.. 
The norn is the bit gets HOT and the edge is gone,and no type of sharping will fix a bit once it gets hot,it can't hold the edge....


===========
_


tpyke said:


> When I first started routing I bought one of those box sets of router bits from Canadian Tire. Obviously the edges will not last a lifetime. I'm wondering if it is easy to sharpen the edge on, let's say, the roman ogee bit.
> Or, is it much expensive to go out and get it sharpened instead?
> I was looking at a Freud model of a roman ogee bit about the same size as mine, but with a bit of a nicer design to it and it's $35 canadian...


----------



## tpyke (Nov 11, 2007)

You know what's weird...I'm actually glad you said that...I didn't really feel like having to sharpen these little buggers, but I knew I'd feel guilty throwing them out


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi tpyke,

They do make great paper weights.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom and I send our cutters out for sharpening, the average cost here is around $8.00. It's only the rear that's ground, not the profile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi HARRY

Did you know you can buy many types of new bits for 4.oo US dollars or less 
It's like saw blades I must have over 50+, and I just can't get the guts to pitch them , I know they can be resharpen but I just buy a new one when one gets dull or I think it's dull  some are cheap blades but some are 100 dollar blades that I have picked up over the years...at one time I did send 10 or so off to get redone but they came back a bit sharper but not as good as new ones...something about new blades from the Fac.they work much better than resharpen ones.



===========


harrysin said:


> Tom and I send our cutters out for sharpening, the average cost here is around $8.00. It's only the rear that's ground, not the profile.


----------



## accusharp11 (Jul 30, 2008)

hi im new to this site but i gota tell you if your saw blades and router bits are sharpened correctly they well work like new over and over ( only carbide HSS is a thing of the past)


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had several blades resharpened by different people and found they can never give the new blade feel. I now just buy a new blade.

I had a 60 tooth blade resharpened for $22.00 and found for 25 - 30 dollars I could get a fairly good new one. Don't figure.

Just my thoughts
John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Do not throw out dull, broken or otherwise damaged bits. Put them into a coffee can or box and save them until you have a fair amount. Take them in and get a few dollars towards new bits. Carbide is worth recycling.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, like all industries, there are tradesmen and cowboys. I have my sharpening done by the German company Leitz who have branches around the world including here in Western Australia. I have been invited into the state of the art workshop and watched as my three jointer blades had the nicks removed and sharpened in a most amazing automatic machine. I was also fascinated to watch a saw blade being sharpened in an automatic machine, a grinding wheel would come across and skim a tooth then retract whilst the blade rotated one tooth and the process was repeated and the machine stopped when the last tooth was ground. My latest blade is a Bosch 60 tooth and cost me $99.00, so sharpening is definitely an option for me. Sure there are "similar" blades available for around $20.00 and some middle of the road ones made in New Zealand for $30.00 to $40.00, but I'm a firm believer in the saying "you get what you pay for".

http://www.leitz.com.au/


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

In Nova Scotia we have a fairly active recycling program, from, compost, cardboard, newspaper, jars and cans, to name a few.

I have never thought of the carbide on our cutting tools, GREAT suggestion.

Harry, my biggest problem with resharpening is the quality of the work, I wish I could have shown you the 60 tooth blade,,,,, chopped not sharpened.   I do agree we get what we pay for.

John


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

OK, I've got to add my 2 cents worth here.

If I were to have a bit sharpened, wouldn't the sharpening process change the dimensions of the bit? For example, my 1/4" straight bit would become my 13/64" bit?

I don't sharpen, I just keep degrading the use. If I have a saw blade that is getting dull, I downgrade it to the recycled wood pile. When it gets really dull, it gets downgraded to the "I'm not sure if there's a nail in this piece!" blade.

My top, most expensive blade is in the mitre saw. Next is the table saw with a good quality blade. The "radio alarm saw" is mostly for Dados but I store that blade carefully and put on a gungy old blade for any other stuff. I once met a guy who didn't have a milling machine so he milled recumbent bicycle parts on his radial arm saw 1/64th per pass. Nicely done too.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When a router cutter is sharpened, only a minute amount of material is removed from the REAR of the cutter therefore not changing the profile. Sure, if a cutter is sharpened many times, it's diameter will be marginally reduced which for hobby use would normally be of little or no consequence.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I have a half-dozen $50.00 blades of various brands I have been sending out to Forrest Mfg Co for resharpening for years. Someday they will wear out and I will buy a couple of $100.00 Forrest brand of blades. I have had them also replace missing or chipped tips and sharpen router bits. They come back better than new. I find it to be very cost effective. Here is a link to their price list. http://www.forrestblades.com/sharpprice.htm


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm glad you posted that Peter, no one seemed to believe ME.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ah Harry,

You're such a sensitive fellow. You've never given us reason to not believe you.......have you?

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

karateed said:


> Ah Harry,
> 
> You're such a sensitive fellow. You've never given us reason to not believe you.......have you?
> 
> Ed......


You are so right Ed, SENSITIVE is my middle name. As the guy said," I'm a used car salesman, would I lie to you?"


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Harry,,,, " I'm a used car salesman, would I lie to you?"

Harry, would we ever have a fun time as you tried to sell me a car.  I have an uncanny ability to drive "used car sales people" crazy. I think it is the thinking that "used car dealers are crooks", people have aquired over the years. Crooks is not the right word I will say aggressive, and the ability to double talk. 

I believe you were a great sales person, I have finally met a cars sales person I liked. 

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John, never take me too seriously except when answering questions, my working life was spent repairing consumer electronics NOT selling cars, but that is a saying. As a matter of interest, I have bought quite a few cars in my time and know that I'm a car salesman's worst nightmare.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Mike, where can carbide bits they be recycled? In my little town to the best of my knowledge we can only recycle paper, alumin(i)um and plastics 1 and 2, but no other grades.

Thanks very much


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Check for metals recycling in your area. Here in the Detroit area there are many shops whose specialty is tool steel and carbide. In smaller communities your options may be limited.


----------



## SCUser (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got done with routing the drawers for my current project and I have what looks like a ton of pitch on it. from what I have been reading is to use some WD 40 or paint thinner to get it off. now if the pitch is just about as thick as cosmaline break free will get the pitch off.


----------



## deadbeat (Mar 12, 2011)

Keep your bits clean. Somtimes they cut like they're dull however they just need to get cleaned up. If they are still on the dull side (they should shave your finger nail) then use a 600 mesh diamond hone (less than 10 dollars at a high end tool store). Make sure to hone the inside of the flutes and not the outside profile; this will change the diameter on your motising bits.

Paying for a good router bit is worth the money. The quality of the carbide metal is much higher, they hold their edge much longer and take sharpening better.


----------



## jonoperth (Jul 28, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I'm glad you posted that Peter, no one seemed to believe ME.


Harry
I had 2 half inch straight cutters sharpened the other week and it cost me $51 - is the place you use cheaper than that?
I could on the other hand have shipped a set of 5 straight bits from the UK for 40 gbp from Axminster Tools


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

jonoperth said:


> Harry
> I had 2 half inch straight cutters sharpened the other week and it cost me $51 - is the place you use cheaper than that?
> I could on the other hand have shipped a set of 5 straight bits from the UK for 40 gbp from Axminster Tools


Hi Jon,

Where do you send your bits for sharpening?

With to cost of quality bits, there may be a point to sharpen and not throw out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Straight Router Bits

=========


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I can only say from my own experience that when I have had cutters re-ground by a specialist company I have been delighted wth the result as they are just like new, the same goes for saw blades, only two weeks ago I had the 48tooth blade for my mitre saw re-sharpened (they also brazed on two new teeth that I hadn't noticed were that far gone,) and again I am delighted with the result, and whe I looked at the cost of re-placing this blade with quality I am so pleased that I did the sensible thing.


----------



## Haroun (Jun 21, 2009)

In the States I send my blades, Forrest or not, to Forrest (Forrest Saw Blades ). They make excellent blades that cost too much to toss, & do a fantastic job sharpening. Even relatively cheap blades come out better on their machines.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Justin, that's exactly what I mean, send your stuff to a reputable company and you will never regret it.


----------



## Slimpy1 (Aug 14, 2010)

I always polish my new cabide bits with a fine diamond sharpener and touch them up if the stop throwing shavings and start throwing dust or burning. I live 45 minutes from the nearest store so the few minutes I spend polishing saves me a long trip if I think a bit is getting a little dull. I polish the faces and just touch up the profile enough to produce a shine at the edge.


----------



## st8yd (May 10, 2011)

Unless you've warped a blade or bent the shaft of a bit, there's no reason a shop shouldn't put it in as good a condition as new. Usually on sawblades its only a few bucks a piece, but more to replace teeth. However I suppose they're no different than any other trade, they have bad days too and there's some good ones and not so good ones.

As mentioned earlier I often touch mine up with a diamond stone on the back/flat side, don't touch the profile, and the small amount it changes won't likely hurt anything.

I also only by carbide bits and blades.


----------



## ASTECHTools (Jul 18, 2011)

some tools are suitable for resharpening, and use very well later;
but some tools not


----------



## jonoperth (Jul 28, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> Where do you send your bits for sharpening?
> 
> With to cost of quality bits, there may be a point to sharpen and not throw out.


I got them sent away to be sharpened - cant remember the name of the company


----------

